# BYU -vs- Oklahoma



## HighNDry

I hear BYU will be wearing hard cups for this game. Anybody else heard this?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Hahaha. It should be a good game. I will be cheering for BYU. I want them to beat Oklahoma. There is a slim chance they might pull this one off. :wink:


----------



## shootinfool

I too am hoping BYU shows up ready to play for this game. A win like that, the first game of the season will be a huge confidence booster. Go Cougs!


----------



## legacy

I'm a Y fan, but I think it is going to be a long night of penalties and turnovers for the cougs. I hope it doesn't get too ugly!


----------



## BPturkeys

If Max Hall has conquered his fear of fast, hard hitting defenders, I predict....The Okies 41, the Mo's 24
If he has not...I hate to think of the outcome.
I can't believe I am saying this...go Mo's


----------



## Riverrat77

legacy said:


> I'm a Y fan, but I think it is going to be a long night of penalties and turnovers for the cougs. I hope it doesn't get too ugly!


That could work in the Cougs favor though... with it being early season and all. We've seen how early season unfamiliarity and rust has worked in a couple games thus far..... thats about the Cougs only chance to keep it close I think is if OU has a bunch of mental breakdowns and drive killing penalties.


----------



## UintaMan

Alright boys, I guess it's time for my prediction. You ready for this? Here it is, 44 - 38 with my cougs coming out on top and shocking the college football World on opening day baby! Remember where you heard it! 8) Dang those dark blue colored glasses are awesome aren't they! COLLEGE FOOTBALL GAMEDAY IS HERE BABY, LET'S GET IT ON!!!


----------



## HOGAN

Dumb coaching just cost the cougs 3 points.


----------



## HOGAN

Nice hands dude, that will cost them more than 3.


----------



## HOGAN

Interception, this is getting ugly fast.


----------



## HOGAN

Y got the ball back and may dodge a bullet, can still get in the game....


----------



## coyoteslayer

Good heavens. Turnovers and penalties are killing BYU right now. Oklahoma has quite a few as well.


----------



## HOGAN

BYU's D does look good!


----------



## coyoteslayer

Come on BYU score this one baby!!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

Oh good hell he just dropped the ball :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: There goes that chance to score. BYU needs to create a turnover.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

The Y just got lucky on that fumble. Here we go, time to tie it up.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Hehe and there is there turnover that they soooooo needed.


Another fumble and then BYU SCORES!!! TIE GAME!!!!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Incredible run!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Touchdown!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

This will be great for the conference if the Cougs can get this done.


----------



## coyoteslayer

This will be very bad for Oklahoma if Bradford won't be able to play the rest of the game.


----------



## HOGAN

It maybe bad for BYU if they do not win this game. Bradford out they had better win, their season depends on it now.


----------



## stick_man

How do you figure BYU's season depends on winning this game? There is more to a football team than just their QB.

BYU SHOULD win this game if they can just stop handing the ball to OU. Stop the turnovers and BYU has a chance.


----------



## stick_man

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stick_man

Cougs up 14-13 with just under 4 to play!


----------



## coyoteslayer

I think Oklahoma is a little over-rated this year. Even with Bradford then it was still a close game. BYU might just win this game.


----------



## HOGAN

I don't care who wins the game, the Y represented very well, but the old excuse will be there, they never would of won or came close to winning if Bradford was in. Still a great game.


----------



## stick_man

Sooners choke and BYU wins it! 14-13!

Way to go Cougs!


----------



## coyoteslayer

*WOOHOOO BYU WINS. THEY REPRESENTED THE MWC WELL.     *


-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU needs to work on their penalties though.


----------



## legacy

I am SHOCKED! That was AWESOME!!!


----------



## shootinfool

Booyah!!!! I am stoked about this win! The defense looked awsome and the offense held up and didnt just give up and write this game off when the going got rough! Again BOOYAH to all the freakin nay sayers!!!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Congrats to the Cougs and fans. Great win. Should help the Utes move up in the rankings when they beat BYU later this season


----------



## coyoteslayer

I can see that Max Hall still doesn't handle pressure well. The UTES might have another sweet day of turnovers with him.


----------



## deadicated1

that was a pretty sweet win, but i honestly do feel bad about bradford!!  
i have followed him a little, and i like and respect him. it would be a sad thing to ruin a career (possibly) for the reigning heisman winner, and very sure high pick in the draft this year. hopefully he can recover and his season will go on.
the cougs really could have opened this game up if it werent for a few dumb turnovers, and mistakes, but i guess that could be said for oklahoma as well. i was really impressed with the 6 plays in a row stop inside the 2 yard line fairly late in the game!!
good win for the boys in blue tonight! now, if we could get harvey and matt reynolds and some of our defense back, who knows what will happen :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

UNfrekingBELEIVABLE!! Good to see the Utes realizing the importance of this for the MWC!! That one should put all 3 teams ahead of Oregon, Y ahead of BSU??? I still just can't believe I predicted a 17 point loss personally, kind of funny how they pretty much do the opposite of what I predict on every big game.


----------



## Comrade Duck

What a great game! Ugly at times but they stayed with it. The score didn't tell the whole story and had the Cougs let this one slip away it would have been a huge disappointment.

I loved the play of the defense. It was nice to see them play aggressive and physical and actually put some pressure on the QB. 

For only traveling with seven guys, only one returning starter (who had a cast on), and replacements playing for guys that were already replacements, I thought the O-line did a pretty good job.

It means nothing though if they don't build on this win.

Go Sooners from here on out!

Shane


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

-*|*- *()* -*|*- *()* -*|*- *()* -()/- -()/- -()/- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- 
YEAH!!!


----------



## Huge29

From ESPN's site, of course, this game is the headliner and main pic:


> With all the talk about Boise State crashing the BCS party, we can't forget about BYU. With its win over Oklahoma, the schedule sets up well for the Cougars. They have three games remaining against ranked opponents but all are at home and they would have a much better case than the Broncos if they ran the table.


----------



## GaryFish

A good win. Lets enjoy it for a few days. A couple things I thought were very good. Four turn overs is usually a loss, let alone against a top opponent like OU. But the defense was absolutely solid against last year's best offense. That was great. Also - the late TD drive - seven minutes, 78 yards, and 13 plays or whatever it was? That was amazing. As the Cougars headed to the tunnel at half, Max Hall saying "We're going to win this!" He showed what he can do. It was a very good win. Lots of football left though. Lots. Next week is Tulane at the Big Easy. Should be a win, but can't be overlooked for Florida State in two weeks.


----------



## fletchinjig

coyoteslayer said:


> *I can see that Max Hall still doesn't handle pressure well*. The UTES might have another sweet day of turnovers with him.


NOPE, A 8 minute 80 yard drive to put them ahead when it counted, and being very efficient throughout the whole game. I would say he buckled under the pressure too. :roll: :roll: :roll: He just couldn't recover from the two pics he threw. :roll: :mrgreen: Ya he made some mistakes, so does everyone in the first game of the year. I saw a lot of progress though. Bottom line is I like my chances with Max taking the snaps. I was very impressed with everything they did, except for penalties...... Big win... Knew they could do it. Glad they took advantage. VERY impressed with how the D played. Jordan Pendleton is a stud.


----------



## Huge29

fletchinjig said:


> VERY impressed with how the D played. Jordan Pendleton is a stud.


That was my thought too. I remember someone saying that he was the best athlete on the team and he is the only one name that really stood out to me on D that had a great game (for numerous plays) other than one single play from Clawson!!


----------



## BPturkeys

OK, you "Y" fans, don't get to carried away. Ya know that the ONLY reason you won was because of the very magnaminous support of the Ute fans. Had we not chimed in with a, all be it not real boisterous ..."Go Cougars"... the morale support needed for this victory just wouldn't have been there and you would have surely lost! Once again, big brother Utes have carried the day! :roll:


----------



## UintaMan

BPturkeys said:


> OK, you "Y" fans, don't get to carried away. Ya know that the ONLY reason you won was because of the very magnaminous support of the Ute fans. Had we not chimed in with a, all be it not real boisterous ..."Go Cougars"... the morale support needed for this victory just wouldn't have been there and you would have surely lost! Once again, big brother Utes have carried the day! :roll:


Funny isn't it that you're going to come on here and talk smack after that game when BYU held OU's offense to less points then Utahs D was able to do with Utah States offense! Bradford played the entire first half and for the most part BYU shut Bradford and that offense down so all of you using Bradfords injury as an excues for OU loosing that game, think again! :roll: Great game Cougs! This is our year baby. Bring on the green wave!


----------



## martymcfly73

Max Hall is a PIMP!  oh and Colby Clawson


----------



## captain

I was just on-line looking at the fox sports comments on the win. Now everyone is saying that this Oklahoma team was over rated and that BYU shouldn't feel to good about their win. If my memory serves me correctly that was what they said about Alabama when Utah beat them. I am starting to wonder if there are really any "good teams" in the eastern conferences. I guess a team is only a "good team" until they loose to someone in the "overrated" mountain west or WAC :? :roll: .


----------



## coyoteslayer

They are looking for ways to justify their losing. One of these days they will give the MWC an automatic bid


----------



## BPturkeys

Fat, there ain't no way "Bama wants their arses kicked again. I thinking they'd run like He** at the very mention of another MNT team. 

Now, to you BYU fans, let me tell ya, the crow I had for dinner was a little tough, but I cleaned up my plate like a big boy and it really didn't taste that bad!.


----------



## bowhunter3

That was a hell of a win for byu and for the conference the thing that sucks is they are all saying that OU wins that game if Bradford stayed in it, they probably would have but still the score was only 10 - 7 with him in. I realize penalties killed them as did the 2 fumbles but thats football. Good game BYU, if you beat FSU you have a great chance at a great bowl game. We will see how tough FSU is tomorrow, I really think they are good this year, and they are very fast.


----------



## Riverrat77

bowhunter3 said:


> the thing that sucks is they are all saying that OU wins that game if Bradford stayed in it, they probably would have. Good game BYU,


Yep to all of this.... still shocked. Running that offense with a red shirt freshman....not so good. BYU definitely pulled off a stunner. Wonder how many folks either made a ton by betting on BYU or lost their a** because they bet on OU in a blowout. Didn't see much of it but came in after it was over and a buddy told me they won.... I thought he was just BS'in me. :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Bama would LOVE to redeem themselves against a MWC team after the walk-through against the utes last year.


Bama did look very good on defense, but their offense looked a little shaky because of their new QB which is very understandable.

Maybe there will be a rematch between the UTES and Bama.  I'm ready for round 2, but there is still a lot of football left so we shall see.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Well I just remember you saying this....



> Bama's O-line looks green and it will take some good plays to beat the hokies. Lots of time left.


They did look better in the second half.

I guess we will just wait and see how VT does against other teams. If they lose more games and fall out of the top 10 then it won't work in Bama's favor, but VT beats the majority of their other games then Bama will look good.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

I hope Bronco fires that special teams coach. BYU plays horribly and still beats OU. Nice 8) .


----------



## HighNDry

Nice win---but BYU and Utah need to learn how to win big and then just walk off the field like they expected to win. All the jumping around like they just won the superbowl makes them look silly. Just leave the field with a smile and don't demean the opposing teams and say they are overrated. Be men about this...oh wait, they are just college kids...never mind.


----------



## Comrade Duck

HighNDry said:


> Nice win---but BYU and Utah need to learn how to win big and then just walk off the field like they expected to win. All the jumping around like they just won the superbowl makes them look silly. Just leave the field with a smile and don't demean the opposing teams and say they are overrated. Be men about this...oh wait, they are just college kids...never mind.


There's not a team out there that would just walk off the field after upsetting the #3 ranked team in the nation. Even if they were ranked just one spot behind at #4 you would still get the same reaction. It was a big game. It's not very often the Utes and Cougs do play such high ranked teams, and then to beat them like they did against Bama and the Sooners, it is definitely worth getting excited about. They are kids like you said, they're suppose to enjoy it.

If they had that same reaction after beat the Aggies, that might be silly, but not in this case.

Which player said the Sooners, or the Tide for that matter, were overrated?

Shane


----------



## jahan

Comrade Duck said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice win---but BYU and Utah need to learn how to win big and then just walk off the field like they expected to win. All the jumping around like they just won the superbowl makes them look silly. Just leave the field with a smile and don't demean the opposing teams and say they are overrated. Be men about this...oh wait, they are just college kids...never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a team out there that would just walk off the field after upsetting the #3 ranked team in the nation. Even if they were ranked just one spot behind at #4 you would still get the same reaction. It was a big game. It's not very often the Utes and Cougs do play such high ranked teams, and then to beat them like they did against Bama and the Sooners, it is definitely worth getting excited about. They are kids like you said, they're suppose to enjoy it.
> 
> *If they had that same reaction after beat the Aggies, that might be silly, but not in this case.*
> 
> Which player said the Sooners, or the Tide for that matter, were overrated?
> 
> Shane
Click to expand...

Easy now! :wink: :lol:


----------

